
2017 Voice assistant trends on IFTTT - conesus
https://ifttt.com/blog/2017/07/voice-assistant-trends-infographic
======
skinnymuch
I don't know if the problem is infographics or just not providing enough
nuance and context. Some examples:

\- I showed a friend this who didn't know what IFTTT was and he balked at the
results before understanding what IFTTT was. Since the percentages were too
high. Understanding Ifttt made the footnote of who was surveyed make sense.
They had seen it before, just didn't understand it.

\- "46% say they're more likely to ask their assistant for information over
their smartphone". Most of the users have Alexa devices. Alexa is pretty
limited in what it can help you with. For my daily briefing of news from
specific niches/publishers, weather, and one or two other things, it is great
and I too prefer it to using my smartphone. But for most other things, your
smartphone is likely to be much better for other information.

An example of basic information I tried a few months back: "How tall is X
companies building in Y City?" I chose 6 corporate buildings in 5 cities.
Alexa didn't get any of them. Siri and Cortana were 50%. They differed on one
of them. Google got all but one. I can't find my notes on it now, but one
example was asking the height of the Comcast building in Philadelphia.

\--

I guess my point is, this infographic is great for the specific niche of Ifttt
users who have already connected with at least one voice assistant. So that's
great for home/tech enthusiasts with some spare money. Ifttt does state in the
footer who is surveyed, but footer is footer. The rest of the infographic is
what pops out at the average person. I have no clue if this infographic
actually shows anything or just helps out Ifttt marketing.

